# putting sound clips on a webpage?



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm making a website for someone who is making a music cd.

Right now, due to cost and not being sure where it's going (his music, career, etc) I started it on Angelfire (FREE)

Angelfire seems to have been redone (again)I don't know if had more than 20 MB of space before or not. I don't know if space will be a problem. I'm thinking of setting up another website (either another free Angelfire or other kind. I know one is "50mgs" which gives more space, free) JUST for the sound clips and linking from the main one. So a page will open from the link to the song samples.

I've never done more than put a midi tune on a webpage, set to open when the page opens (which, most of the time I find annoying, but I learned about it for someone who wanted to do a Christmas page)

The sounds clips from the CD started out as mp3 files. I saved them from a stereo CD onto my computer (using CDex) They were small (about a minute of music) and I then changed them to WAV files, using CDex.

I've tried uploading them to Angelfire and so far they get part way done and stop. The smallest one I have (as a WAV) is 11,375KB 

I know WAVs are bigger than MP3, but in my googling, it seems like all I can use for streaming audio is WAV, MIDI or WMP files. I have WMP but don't know much about it, like how to save and convert a clip to this. And if it would be smaller than WAV.

I need some exact directions about this. To upload a file (somewhere, even if then linked from the main site) and set it up. Set up a page that either starts to play the sound clip when opened, or has a little start/stop (etc) icon on it, like I've seen elsewhere.

I found instructions for doing this using a javascript, but it uses a midi file. I also found something from WIN to download an encoder that changes files and sets them up but it requires WIN 2000 and higher and I have WIN 98 SE.

I know sound clips can be put on webpages, bit sites like Amazon have thousands of them, as samples of their cds for sale.

And, can it be done with an mp3?

What is the best way to do it, so visitors to the website can click on a song title and hear a sample of the song?

Another challenge to learn about.

Thanks,

Carrie


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

I have a a bunch of tests for embedding media in a web page. They are used for testing Opera, but they work in other browsers too. View source of the pages to see how they are setup.

Basically, you want to embed a playlist file that points to the mp3 instead of the mp3 directly. Common playlist files are rpm, m3u, pls, and asx.

If you take a wav file and encode it to a 24Kbps 16KHz mp3, that'll be good for dialup connections and the file will be smaller so you can fit more on your limited webspace.

You can encode wav files to mp3s with the command line program lame. If you'd like to use an interface with it, you can use razorlame.

You cdex program might be able to control lame too.

I personally like EAC, which can pass extracted wav files right to lame so they can be encoded to mp3s.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks!

I'm printing this out to try tomorrow.

I only have CDex because it's the only program I knew about at the time, I use it for recording files on the computer from my stereo (CD or cassette tapes).

It does have lame, etc. settings but I have no clue what they are or do. I just leave it set the way it is for what I use it for. And, it converts mp3-wave and vice versa. 

If mp3s can be used for sound clips (in some way) that'
s what I need. wav files are so big.

~ Carrie


----------



## AK-Labz (Mar 14, 2005)

There are certain php scripts/applications which allow you to install media players onto your web page, but those do cost money, private message if you're interested in buying, I'll find the most affordable script for you.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

AK-Labz I can't afford to buy anything. And, it seems like something simple to do, once I figure it out. LIke most of the web stuff I've learned to do it starts out like trying to comprehend a foreign language (putting up webpages, for example)

Okay, I had the files as mp3 to start with. Saved with CDex as audio files. I recorded the first part of the songs, not the entire song.

I then converted them (using CDex) to wav files because I thought they had to be either wave or midi.

If I can use mp3, I can use the original clips and not the converted to wav ones?

This is what I have for CDex. It has a lot of settings (which say lame) I don't know anything about it, just that this is what it's set on when I record sound files (from a cd or cassette) onto the computer. I took a screenshot of it so if I changed the settings I could get them back. Though they may be default.

If I can change the files to smaller mp3s then what?

I think I set up a file on a webpage (uploading the file, too, to link it) Either so it will play when the page is opened (when the link is clicked on, on another page) or a little box come up with "play" etc on it?

Streaming audio it might be called? 

The idea is not to put up a whole song (or have it for download) just have the music come on when either the page opens (from a link) or a page comes up with a generic type player on it.

I found a javascript that will do this (bring up the picture and click to play the file) BUT it is done with a midi file. Maybe it will also work with a wav or an mp3?

I just want a clip of a song (2 or 3) that will play when the link or PLAY is clicked on.

Oh I looked at EAC but it seemed to save entire songs. From a CD.

I only want part of the song and I have clips, in mp3 (based on the settings showing on CDex) and changed to wav.

~ Carrie


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Some of the choices:

I have no clue what any of this is or means.


----------



## sunnidaze2k (Apr 29, 2004)

I use GoldWave for my conversions...I use MPEG Layer-3 .wav files @ 32 kBits, 12,000 Hz, stereo which sound great & are suitable for webpages....Goldwave is a free download and its easy and does batch conversions as well.

If you want to make clips, that can easily be done with Windows Sound Recorder...just run the song thru and stop at the spot you want to cut it and then save it under a changed name.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks, Sunnidaze2k (do people call you Sunni for short? I don't want to assume someone uses a nickname for their nickname)

So far it sounds like something I can follow.

Until recently (like a few days ago) I didn't know I had Windows Sound Recorder and that it would make clips (reduce sound files). I read about it in the process of searching for info about this. And I've had a computer with WINDOWS on it for 7 years.

But then I never did much with sound on websites. Having sound come on (midis) and play over and over, or start up everytime a page is openned tends to annoy me.

Okay, I'll get GoldWave (if I can with WIN 98SE) and convert, and make the clips (which I have made as mp3s and wavs already, but I have the original files so can maybe start fresh)

Then I can just put them on a webpage with tags like or <BGSOUND>?

using mpeg for the files (names)?

If I have the link on the main page, when the page opens it will start to play? 
Or, maybe I can set it so a little control box thing comes up? I see in instructions if I put "hidden" this doesn't show. So, maybe it does otherwise?

I'm sure this isn't as confusing as it seems now.

Does this sound like it'd work? Only I'd use mpeg instead of wav?
http://home.messiah.edu/~deroos/CSC171/IntnetPj6/Sound/Sound.htm

Also, on this one there's a script at the end that IE and Netscape will use. It uses mid for a file.

http://learning-html.com/html-sounds.html

~ Carrie


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

If you click one of the links on my signature you will see how I have my churches sermons encoded as m3u playlist. I do have my own web server so uploading is not an issue however, I do use Musicmatch to create my files I have change the recoding properties to record in mp3 pro it is a smaller file with CD quality..................


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Nice website, Dave.

I looked in the source code for the sermons and see how they are set up. Just linked like a picture, etc.

The key seems to be getting them saved in the best format, and uploaded.

I just downloaded Goldwave (and a plug in it suggested for lame). I saw Musicmatch somewhere but don't remember where.

I wonder if I can do the same thing with Goldwave? Sunnidaze gave me the figures for that. I think that would be mpeg file ending?

Maybe I check on Angelfire and see if all of these can be uploaded first. I know when I uploaded screensaver files, it said they (exe) have to be zip files (to upload for downloading by visiting to the site) Not that music links in this way will be downloaded but maybe there are certain file types that can't be uploaded.

I know at some point I want my own server space, and the site with the music is one I'm making for someone else. It seems like I'm always learning and practicing and paying for space would be another expense (for me) since I don't really know what I want it FOR right now.

I guess my next step with this is, get the sound clips changed to either mpeg or m3u. And see what I can upload to Angelfire. If I can get it to work, I can set up another website just for the sound clips to be uploaded to and open on. IF Angelfire allows this. 

Actually, since I've been trying to upload wav files which are bigger, it might all work.

When I started this (putting sound clips on)I knew it would be a learning experience- a challenge.

Seems like anything would work, if the same file is uploaded as the link shows. In which case, once the smallest (but still sounding good) file was created and uploaded, it would be simple.

~ Carrie


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

My biggest challege was making the online radio staion work for a dialup connection I have the encoding set so low, I am sure there is a way to make one for dial up and one for high speed but I have not researched that one yet. Good Luck ...............


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Seems like you'd just make 2 of the same, one a big file (and set it for high speed) and one small for dial up?

Just guessing with that.

In my case I only have a little over 1 min of each song. So, it won't be long and can probably be better quality because of that.

I don't know anything about encoding, I guess I will find out.

I know only certain settings will work for burning files on CDs and I now have Nero Express that seems to auto change them to the right size and type for this.

~ Carrie


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

that would be true but I am playing the music live, As for your files only being 1 min long the size still matters, a dialup connection can only buffer so much at one time.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Checking in...I managed to get the files right (I guess!) and uploaded, set up and they work!

I used Goldwave (thought I downloaded MusicMatch and had it ready to try next)and found the settings MPEG layer 3 32 kbts 22,000 Hz (Sunnidaze had said 12,000 I couldn't find. 22,000 was the smallest I saw)

I thought they'd say MPEG for an extension but they say mp3.

I set it up with the script (I found online) that works in both I.E. and Netscape. I have Netscape (I only use to test websites) and it asks first and downloads them and plays them in my Win Media Player. With I.E. it opens the page (slowly, I have dialup) and a player comes up that moves across as it plays. It first says Quicktime. I don't know how it would work for someone without this.

It's a start. 

Now I'm thinking I could have recorded the songs better, but I can do them again, maybe using the GoldWave (I used CDex which was all I had at the time). I'm using an old boombox to play the CD, with the cord going to the computer from the headphone jack. I think I had the sound on the stereo turned up too high, in places the recording sort of echoes or vibrates. But my computer speakers are plastic so it's hard to tell.

It wasn't as complicated as I thought. Though I'm sure there ARE more complicated (better) ways of doing it.

Getting the files right and the right size and then setting it up.

There are a lot more settings one can use, that I don't know anything about, and maybe never will.

Thanks for all the help!

~ Carrie


----------



## sunnidaze2k (Apr 29, 2004)

I tried Music Match first and just hated it. I have an old version of Goldwave which just makes it so easy and the MPEG 3 Layered wav file is alot smaller than a "normal" (for the lack of a better adjective at the moment) wav file and can be upsized or downsized with the parameters you set. As with photos..usually downsizing MP3's give alot better quality than trying to upsize. Im no expert, just my preferences, but some use MIDI files which are small but the sound is CRAP (quite bluntly thats my opinion) . o O (kinda falls in the same realm as bad or just plain ole elevator muzak).

oh....and just call me *Sunni*


----------

